# Plowing with new HD



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

Anybody with a 2003 2500/3500- SRW plowing experience yet? What do you think ?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*HD Dodge*

I have a buddy who has a 2003 1500 Dodge with a Boss 9' 2" vee on the front and a 16' expandable rear plow.

He said it plows great.

Had to turn up the torsion a little bit.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Dodge Truck*

I failed to mention that the truck in question is a short box 2003 Dodge 1500 series.

Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

WOW That's alot of weight on that truck. Especially for a 1/2 ton


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

The first time I saw that truck I did a serious double take. That looks a little scary with the aluminum A arms and the 4wd Dodge independent front suspension is new and unproven. O well I think I would wait a few years to see how it holds up. Real nice that you can turn up the torsion bars instead of swapping one ton springs on the front axle.

"WOW That's alot of weight on that truck. Especially for a 1/2 ton"
No kidding I think the one ton dodge HD is rated for a 750 lb plow or something like that and that V blade is somewhere around 900 and the back blade is probably in the 7-800 range. then again that is very common in Grand Rapids and apparently not so everywhere else. 

I have only ridden in a new HD with out plows but the first gear is lower than on the previous trucks so in low range the 1-2 shift is rougher than usual but the rest are comparable to other Dodges=good. The truck has like 300 ft/lbs of torque at 1000 rpm so it might have some wheelspin issues when plowing. The Hemi is awesome powerwise. Any 6600 lb truck that can spin a donut on dry pavement when you are going 15 mph is awesome.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

300 lb-ft at 1000rpms? That's not the torque curve I saw in a brochure. At 1000rpms the graph line didn't even begin! 365lb-ft was at 4200rpm.

Also wondering if the guy voided his new vehicle warranty since Dodge doesn't offer a plow prep pkg. on 1500 model trucks? The 2500 factory plow prep pkg. maintains the factory warranty.


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*been plowing with my 3500 for about 2.5 months now...*

this truck is awesome. it rides like a cadillac, and plows like a tank. i have beat the crap out of this truck, and have had some problems, but it has never let me down through the toughest of storms. if u want hd with style - dodge cummins all the way baby.

oren.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

A 9'2" Vee on a 1500 Dodge?? That poor truck. Why didnt your friend just buy a heavier truck if he wanted to use such a big plow? Me personally, I'd never put anything bigger than a 7.5' on a 1500, but what do I know?  Mike


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*up here in toronto...*

any reputable dealer wouldnt allow you to put that kind of a blade on a 1/2 ton. the gas consumption must be horrendous..

i think the blade weighs more than the truck!


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Roger - I thought I read that at the allpar site but now I can't find it so I won't stand behind it. Where did you see a torque curve for the Hemi - online or at a dealership? I've been trying to find one for a while.
"the guy" has a 1/2 ton cause you can get a 1/2 ton in the regular cab short box configuration for more manuverability. Come on the blade is less than a thousand pounds and everyone knows the truck weighs far more than that. He probably installed it himself - it also has a 16 foot backblade that he built.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Contrary to popular belief cranking up the torsion bars does not increase capacity it mearly raises the ride hieght.By cranking the bars you are only rotating the bars down and the front comes up.The only way to increase spring rate is to swap in high rate bars.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't understand?

Rotating moves the bars down? What I thought your where doing was increasing the torsion bar preload. They don't move... they just rotate correct?

Howard


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Your correct Howard.They don't move down,they just rotate.I think it was just the way he described it.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Its kinda hard to explain but when you crank the torsion bars its only rotating the bar down which causes the lower control arm to drop down giving lift to the front of the truck.You use up some of the downward travell when this is done,It does not twist the bar any tighter.Springs of any kind Leaf ,coil, or Torsion bar are not adjustable.The cranking of the bars is mearly reindexing the rear mounting point of the bar.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

dillyohboy

It was in a dealer brochure, however accurate/inaccurate the graph was it showed the torque coming on rather late. However I have been informed in another forum that the hemi is producing 300lb.ft at 1200rpm maxing out to 375lb.ft. @ around 4000-4200rpm with about 40 more horses over the V10 to sustain it at those rpms. I hardly want to believe it's that flat over that broad rpm range! And I hardly believe it's producing more torque at 1200rpm then the V10 and diesels! But that's my belief and I have been wrong in the past. If the hemi torque is as claimed then the V10 will suffer a production demise soon, as it's extra weight somewhat offsets the extra 75lb-ft it produces and the decreased fuel economy.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks Roger There's nothing like second guessing yourself. Supposidly there is a 6.1 HEMI coming sometime in 04. The V10s advantage is 450 ft/lb at 2500 rpm which is a lot more than the HEMI makes at that point but if you need that much torque you should get a diesel. Anyway the HEMI is a big step up from the 5.2 and 5.9 

David


----------



## lwnmwr1 (Mar 20, 2003)

i just got a '03 with the hemi. it makes my '01 w/ the 360 seem like an old lady. no offense ladies. so far a great truck. balls to spare.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Anymore pics of the new Dodges with snowplows on? Id love to see them. Havent seen any really here driving around with plows on yet. Post them if ya got anymore! Mike


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I will have a couple pic's of my new 2500 Cummins soon. I have just got to finish up the roll of film.

I know some of you have seen these pic's before but for those who have not heres a pic of my first 2500 which was traded for the new one.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Heres another.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Nice truck. Got anymore pics or maybe have some of the new truck now? What I'm really anxious to see a picture of is a 2003 Dodge 3500 DRW 4X4 Regular Cab. A guy I know has one in bright red, but its the not this latest body style, its the style right before they changed it, maybe its a 2001 or 2002, diesel. Looks really nice I think as a dually with a regular cab. Hes got the chrome wheel caps and it also has a Fisher Minute Mount straight plow, not sure of the size but it looks to be atleast an 8.5', possibly a 9'. Mike


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*info*

Anyone have any info how there 03 2500/3500 SRW plowed this past winter . The deals out there on the Hemi seem to be pretty good I see a white 2500 reg cab that has been hanging around Framingham dodge with a MM2 8' but a white truck in a snowstorm doesn't seem right


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Im starting to see more and more of these new Dodges out there on the roads and I think they are a real nice looking truck. They sit up nice and high too. I like the sound of the exhaust when one drives by, sounds kind of mean and throaty. Anyone else have pictures of theirs, possibly with the plow attached?  Mike


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I did see one very early in the season,and it was sagging quite bad in the front.It had a hacked up Western mounted on it,looked like a homemade mount setup,so maybe that's why.It passed by so quick it could have even been a half ton,as it's so hard to tell nowadays.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Mike 97 SS, I am sure you have seen this photo but I will post it anyway because maybe some didn't see it.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep, I have seen it, but Ill take another look!  Very nice truck and plow combo.  Mike


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

hey nice Dodge's. I really like the 2003 dodge i think they are great lookin trucks.  Best of luck with your trucks.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi everyone  Well, I think I may have finally figured out how to get a picture posted on here!

This is my new truck, 03 Dodge 2500 Hemi. I don't have the plow on it yet.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Sweet looking truck Karen.Only thing that looks out of place is the body side moulding.I liked them better when they used to be the full length of the truck,and installed at the blend line of the two tone paint.

We had a Hemi in the other day,with dual flowmasters,and man what an exhaust sound.Even stock,they sound pretty mean.

Good luck with the new truck.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Plow Babe, nice truck. I like the two tone paint but I agree with wyldman regarding the body moldings. I have them on my truck but since it's all silver they don't contrast as badly. Maybe you can put some tube steps on the truck to help with entry/exit and to prevent door dings then just remove the moldings.

P.S. if you want to remove the moldings get some fishing line and use it to "cut" the sticky tape backing. The fishing line works good and does not scratch the paint. After that use Goof Off or WD40 to remove the remaining residue and wax the area.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Plow Babe, beautiful truck.  Its really nice looking and like Chris said, they do sound very mean bone stock. Best of luck with it.  

Chris I agree with you totally. I think all these new trucks should come with full moldings, LIKE THEY USED TO. Ford, Dodge and GM all used to put moldings on the full length of the truck, now all of them only put them on the cab, even the more expensive models dont get full moldings. Why not? Does it cost them that much more to put some moldings on the bed of a pick up truck? Oh and put them on straight too, so the bed moldings line up with the cab moldings. Is that so hard? With all todays technology, why should they look so far off? Im talking about the earlier model years when they did have moldings the full length. The prices of these new trucks keep going up and up, but they leave off bed moldings? Doesnt make sense to me because my "old" 92 Chevy has full moldings and ALOT of chrome, the way it should be in my oppinion. I like the new trucks, not putting them down, I just think for all the money you spend on one, that it should come with everything on them, moldings, chrome, everything that makes them look like they should cost what you paid for it. Mike


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

wow thats a nice truck. I wish the best of luck with it thats gonna make a great plow truck


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*PlowBabe*

How much did you get them to knock off the sticker ?? That looks like an ST ?


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

BWhite, her truck is an SLT. She has the alloy wheels and top of the line tires. The ST's have a flat gray grille and grey steel wheels.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

BWhite,
We got it for $8227 off the sticker price. We had been looking at the stripped down base models for what we got this one for.

Here is some of the info off of the sticker:

2003 Ram 2500 4x4 SLT 
5.7 L Hemi V8
5-Speed Automatic
Anti-Spin Differential
Manual Shift-on-the-fly Transfer Case

It has power everything. The things I really like that will be great for plowing are the heated mirrors and the power seat - it adjusts up really far, so I will be sitting tall enough to see over the hood. It has a nice storage tray behind the seat, also. It will be a great place to keep my extra gloves and boots and tow strap (for pulling other people out)  

We are planning on getting a rhino liner for the bed, and side steps - man is this truck tall! If it weren't for the grab handles inside, I don't think I could climb in.

I will be contacting Howard soon about getting my plow - I can't wait! purplebou


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

I forgot to mention this in my post - Steve also likes the older style of truck better than the way they look now. Personally, I have a soft spot for the 70s truck style, especially with about a six-inch lift and 35 tires.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice truck Plow Babe  bet of luck with it:waving:


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Man i really like the look of the new dodges


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Things that bug me*

While traveling to Hyde Park each day to work on a summer contracting job I pass by a Dodge dealer on RT 9( in Framingham Ma.) They have had a brand new white 2500 reg cab with a Fisher MM2 plow for sale . For the past month I have noticed it parked in the same place with the plow RAISED . Each day I would pass I would think ....man I wouldnt want to buy that truck with the front end loaded like that 24 hours a day ( even if it isnt moving) . I finally went in and asked a salesman to lower the plow. LOL He looked at me like I had two heads do I ??


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!! Thats funny as hell! I hope you werent looking to buy it, because forget about getting a good deal, you showed too much interest!  Just pullin your leg a little. Mike


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

I wasn't going to buy it. I don't think a white truck in a snow storm is great on visibility . I kinda hoping to see a single rear wheel 3500. They are available for 03 but I have yet to see one at any dealer .


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Plow Babe _
> *I forgot to mention this in my post - Steve also likes the older style of truck better than the way they look now. Personally *


 Not to rip on your pride n' joy but, I'm with Steve! While the next gen Rams are beginning to grow on me (a little), they have gone the way of Ford SD trucks:
large body panels to achieve that big rig look. I haven't compared ground clearances by investigating the factory specifications between the two models but, at a quick glance the older Rams "appear" to have more. The new Ram front ends just look so disproportionately large; sort of off balance with the rest of the truck. At least the 1st and 2nd gen Rams were more balanced IMHO.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I also find the new Rams to be a little big in the front.Ground clearance is pretty much the same.I have measured a few,and they are very close,depending on the truck,and how it is equipped.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I agree with you, Mike. I really hate to see a truck with the plow raised sitting for any amount of time - especially days on end. I drive past one that's stored in the raised position all summer. To me, that's just stupid.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Hay, b white they finely SOLD that white dodge at framingham dodge. I think it took them a long time to sell it because it is very plane looking,with those wheels and the gray grill. Also they are not the best dealer in town if you you know what I mean.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Scott*

That white 2500 is still there with a "hold or sold " sticker on it . At least the cutting edge is on the ground .


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Plow swapping to new Ram 2500 HD*

If I wanted to swap my 8' Fisher mm plow on my 97 Ram 2500 to an 03 Ram 2500 -no not the white one - I was told that besides a new truck mount I cant use the lighting circuit and it will run 1300.00 for parts and maybe 700.00 for labor for the swap . Does this sound reasonable ?? .I was quoted $ 3500.00 for a new Fisher MM2 installed.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The lights on the new truck are ground side switching,so you need a different wiring harness.

You'll also need the peculiar kit to mount it to the truck.For the money they want,I'd either buy a new plow,for the new truck,or just buy the attachment kit,put it on myself,and make my own adapters to make the lights work.You could also just hook the plow lights to a separate switch,and isolate them from the truck.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Chris,he doesn't have the new E-Force lights,there is no reason for his swap kit to be that expensive,i know thw newer Chevys and Dodge's harness's run about $50 more than the others but he shouldn't be looking at more than $800 complete?That labor quote is thru the roof 
Try another dealer for your kit and buy it up,any number of us could walk you thru the install if you weren't comfortable,or drive it on out here,be happy to help slap her on:waving:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yeah,that quote is pretty steep.I still think it's easier to retrofit the lights yourself,and just get the new attachment kit.MAybe shop around on the web for some better prices,and then see if you dealer will match them.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the offer to help . I will see if a can get a good deal on a truck and take it from there . With this forum and digital cameras I think It can be done here or come on over and we can figure it out and have a few beers 
Chris I read how Fisher labeled it parts "peculiar" and such in the Fisher book


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Well,if you decide to do it let me know and I'll design an electrical setup to convert the lights for you,it will save you some bucks.

I'd love to take you up on the offer for the beers,if it wasn't so far away.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

BWhite, what dealers are you looking at for a new truck?


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

Central Dodge in Raynham seems to have the most trucks on the lot and best prices . Some of the locals are way out of line with pricing by 3 to 4 K any suggestions ?


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I had my best luck at wellesley dodge. I only paid $28,500. for my 01 3500 dump with plow. The truck was listed with the dump only ,at 33k . The sales man right on the phone took $3000, off. We got framingham down to the same price but they did not have the truck .


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey Scott*

They cant seem to sell that white 2500 Ram at Framinghm Dodge. Saw it parked in the same old place today.


----------

